# Subtank Mini coil talk



## PeterHarris (17/2/16)

so i have been using the 0.5ohm coils for me and my wife's subtank for some time now.
the coils used to last 2 to 3 weeks, but recently after a week i am starting to get kak flavour and even restricted airflow.
at R50 a coil changing them every week is getting a bit expensive.

now i saw you can buy 20 pre wrapped coils for R140. 0.5ohm.
is this a good idea, as im not really in the mood for wrapping and the plus side would be that all coils are perfectly wrapped and consistent every time.

by the look of it they seem 2.5mm ID and 5/6 wraps.
whats your thoughts on this.


----------



## Dubz (17/2/16)

Don't be lazy . R140.00 is 10m of wire.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (17/2/16)

PeterHarris said:


> so i have been using the 0.5ohm coils for me and my wife's subtank for some time now.
> the coils used to last 2 to 3 weeks, but recently after a week i am starting to get kak flavour and even restricted airflow.
> at R50 a coil changing them every week is getting a bit expensive.
> 
> ...


I looked at those for a while too before I started rebuilding. I would totally go for it if I were you. Before you know it you'll pick up how easy it is to just do it yourself and you'll go one step further.


----------



## PeterHarris (17/2/16)

Dubz said:


> Don't be lazy . R140.00 is 10m of wire.


im not lazy, i still have to fit the coil, wick it ect hahahahah

remember i used to just use comercial coils, so this is a step up.... i a bit over wrapping coils... haha

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## PeterHarris (17/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I looked at those for a while too before I started rebuilding. I would totally go for it if I were you. Before you know it you'll pick up how easy it is to just do it yourself and you'll go one step further.


i know how easy it is, i have wrapped hundreds of coils in the past - im just over it...


----------



## Dubz (17/2/16)

PeterHarris said:


> im not lazy, i still have to fit the coil, wick it ect hahahahah
> 
> remember i used to just use comercial coils, so this is a step up.... i a bit over wrapping coils... haha


Hahaha but you have so many years of wrapping behind you - it should be a breeze. Take 10 mins a day and wrap a few coils and stock pile.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/2/16)

PeterHarris said:


> so i have been using the 0.5ohm coils for me and my wife's subtank for some time now.
> the coils used to last 2 to 3 weeks, but recently after a week i am starting to get kak flavour and even restricted airflow.
> at R50 a coil changing them every week is getting a bit expensive.
> 
> ...


Finding the same problem with eleaf Ni coils... had one feel like it went in 3 tanks that means fresh one gone since breakfast. Restricted airflow too. Very odd.


----------



## Stosta (17/2/16)

PeterHarris said:


> i know how easy it is, i have wrapped hundreds of coils in the past - im just over it...



I should have picked that up with your post count! I agree with @Dubz here, it would take you 10 minutes and half the price to set yourself up for the month!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/2/16)

Go for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/2/16)

You okes are all wrong. It's not the post count - it's that 'Coil Master' medal awarded in June 2014 that says he's still a noob 

Just doo eeet ! You know you want to, anyway

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (17/2/16)

Wow! Surely he will lose his medal if he buys PREROLLED coils!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (17/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Wow! Surely he will lose his medal if he buys PREROLLED coils!


maybe it gets replaced by laziest vaper

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (17/2/16)

PeterHarris said:


> maybe it gets replaced by laziest vaper


Haha!

"Well done @PeterHarris ! Come up and get your medal for Laziest Vaper!"

@PeterHarris says, "Can you bring it to me?"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (29/2/16)

Ok Boys and Gilrs...
need your advice on the best way to wick the v2 RBA base for the subtank mini.
i dont want to do the Scottish role.
with my current wicking it tends to get dry and i have to hold the air holes closed and suck, to force the juice in.
and then sometimes the wick moves, and it leaks through the base.

so im looking for a balance that is not too much so it wont wick, and not too little that it will leak.

pictures will be appreciated.

fanks


----------



## Dubz (29/2/16)

PeterHarris said:


> Ok Boys and Gilrs...
> need your advice on the best way to wick the v2 RBA base for the subtank mini.
> i dont want to do the Scottish role.
> with my current wicking it tends to get dry and i have to hold the air holes closed and suck, to force the juice in.
> ...


I use pancake style wicking and it works perfect all the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (29/2/16)

but how do you get your wick to cover the holes ? or are you using the V1 deck ?


----------



## Dubz (29/2/16)

This way - i do it the same for my STM RBA.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/uwell-crown-tank-dry-hits.t16471/#post-287528

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (29/2/16)

PeterHarris said:


> so i have been using the 0.5ohm coils for me and my wife's subtank for some time now.
> the coils used to last 2 to 3 weeks, but recently after a week i am starting to get kak flavour and even restricted airflow.
> at R50 a coil changing them every week is getting a bit expensive.
> 
> ...


Have you been using the new Claptons? I am very happy with them. Well thus far I have used 3 and no duds and also none of the early burn out and dry hits and reduced air flow of the old cubic ones.

I really hope I havent just had a lucky run with them... it is my all-day tank I take around with me would suck to start running into trouble using it.


----------



## PeterHarris (29/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Have you been using the new Claptons? I am very happy with them. Well thus far I have used 3 and no duds and also none of the early burn out and dry hits and reduced air flow of the old cubic ones.
> 
> I really hope I havent just had a lucky run with them... it is my all-day tank I take around with me would suck to start running into trouble using it.


no, i am using the rebuildable base


----------



## Nailedit77 (29/2/16)

PeterHarris said:


> no, i am using the rebuildable base


I have never had any leaking or dry burn on my subtank. See pics on how i have been wicking

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (29/2/16)

PeterHarris said:


> no, i am using the rebuildable base


Hehehe I am too lazy... must get my act together though. Right now convenience rules thouh lol


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/4/16)

Just made a 3mm 6 wrap clapton build for my subbie, .7ohm and its kicking ass on my vtc mini @ 26w. Wicked flavour, new to clapton wire and loving it!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/4/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Just made a 3mm 6 wrap clapton build for my subbie, .7ohm and its kicking ass on my vtc mini @ 26w. Wicked flavour, new to clapton wire and loving it!!!
> View attachment 49853
> View attachment 49854


Looking good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/4/16)

Horizontal subtank build... not the cleanest build ever, but working pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idrees (14/4/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Horizontal subtank build... not the cleanest build ever, but working pretty good.
> View attachment 51279
> View attachment 51280
> View attachment 51281
> View attachment 51282


@Sickboy77 hows the flavour on this ? and do you get any dry hits? would love to know how it wicks?


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/4/16)

Flavour is pretty good, havent had any dry hits as yet. Loving all the different builds one can do on a subbie


----------



## Idrees (14/4/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Flavour is pretty good, havent had any dry hits as yet. Loving all the different builds one can do on a subbie


I think I'm going try this build on the weekend. Currently enjoying the flavour from claptons in the STM running at 0.7.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/5/16)

The subtank mini is a great dependable tank. 

Easy to coil and very easy to wick. 

Have never had a problem. Flavour is good. Although it's not as sharp for me as the Lemo1 it's ease of use makes up for it. 

Tonight I made a simple 8 wrap 28g Kanthal coil around 2mm. Came out at 1.3 ohms. 





Firing nicely




The vape is great. What a pleasure. Lovely crackle. 

Did a 8 wrap this time versus a 7 wrap as my standard. 

This kind of coil is a great economical workhorse vape at around 12-13 Watts. 

Lovely. 




I strongly recommend that those wanting to get into rebuildables for the first time consider the Subtank Mini. The latest version with top fill is called the Toptank Mini.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NaZa05 (4/5/16)

Silver said:


> The subtank mini is a great dependable tank.
> 
> I strongly recommend that those wanting to get into rebuildables for the first time consider the Subtank Mini. The latest version with top fill is called the Toptank Mini.



I cant disagree with anything you have said above @Silver. I have a Crius, Velocity RDA, Theorem RTA and the Subtank with RBA is still my daily runner at work. It is just such a simple tank with very good flavour and no leaking. A year later and I still love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Neal (4/5/16)

Silver said:


> The subtank mini is a great dependable tank.
> 
> Easy to coil and very easy to wick.
> 
> ...



Hey @Silver, refreshing to see someone building "sensible" coils when the fashion seems to be for extremely low resistance builds. Love my subbies too, just out of interest what VG/PG liquids are you using with that build? Thanks mate


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

Agree with you 100% @Silver ! A 2mm ID, 26g 7 wrap on my subtank is my absolute favourite vape! Keeps the costs down, but oodles of flavour! I haven't tried 28 yet, will give it a go some time.


----------



## Silver (4/5/16)

Neal said:


> Hey @Silver, refreshing to see someone building "sensible" coils when the fashion seems to be for extremely low resistance builds. Love my subbies too, just out of interest what VG/PG liquids are you using with that build? Thanks mate



Thanks @Neal
The juice in there is my "Strawberry Ice" mix, which is basically VM Strawberry 18mg with some added PG/VG 50/50 and some menthol drops. I would estimate the final mix at about 55-60% PG. Not a thick mix at all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Agree with you 100% @Silver ! A 2mm ID, 26g 7 wrap on my subtank is my absolute favourite vape! Keeps the costs down, but oodles of flavour! I haven't tried 28 yet, will give it a go some time.



Thanks @Stosta 
I have not actually tried the 26g in the SubTank Mini yet. I have stuck to 28g. 

I did extensive testing in the Lemo1 with various gauges and settled on 28g for more crispness.
My Lemo1 is 100% dedicated to one juice only - "Strawberry Ice"

I have been running this same juice side by side in the SubTank Mini for a few months now - and have just stuck to 28g. Incidentally, the SubTank Mini is not as sharp or as crisp as the Lemo1. It's a bit more "rounded". 

I think if you try the 28g I suspect it will be crisper - which may or may not work for you, depending on the juice and your preference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Stosta
> I have not actually tried the 26g in the SubTank Mini yet. I have stuck to 28g.
> 
> I did extensive testing in the Lemo1 with various gauges and settled on 28g for more crispness.
> ...


Thanks for the info @Silver . My Subtank is specifically for XXX, which by itself provides me with enough "crisp" on its own. Will still get around to comparing wires down the road, but so many other projects till then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Thanks for the info @Silver . My Subtank is specifically for XXX, which by itself provides me with enough "crisp" on its own. Will still get around to comparing wires down the road, but so many other projects till then!



I sometimes add a little bit of XXX directly into tank when filling with the Strawberry Ice mix 
Lovely juice that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

